# Pages sans IOS 5



## Fred 80 (29 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
J'en ai toujours pas franchi le cap IOS 5 sur mon iPad au vu du nombre d'insatisfaits. (est ce que j' exagère ?). Je viens de tenter d'acheter pages mais il me dit que je dois être en IOS 5. 
Merci
Fred


----------



## stratovirus (29 Novembre 2011)

Franchement, je ne vois pas de quoi être insatisfait d'iOS 5, c'est un bon OS, plus réactif, et les quelques soucis d'autonomie du départ ont été vite corrigés par Apple !

Je rejoins le co-listier ci dessous, iBaby, tu aurais tort de t'en priver


----------



## Fred 80 (30 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour
Merci de vos réponses. Il ne me reste plus qu'a franchir le pas.


----------



## Gwen (30 Novembre 2011)

Perso, j'ai passé TOUS mes iBidules sous OS 5. Je ne regrette pas. Je suis méfiant en général. J'ai une machine de test puis je migre toutes les autres ensuite. Là, le test a été très rapide. Les avancées sont tellement importantes que l'iPhone, l'iPad et l'iPod touch ont tous eu leur mise à jour.


----------



## Cédric74 (4 Décembre 2011)

Et Pages + ios5 = sauvegarde automatique de tes docs dans Icloud donc utilisables facilement sur Mac. C'est d'ailleurs sans doute Icloud qui oblige à utiliser Pages avec Ios5.


----------



## Fred 80 (6 Décembre 2011)

Mouaisssss... Il faut que j'approfondisse car pour l'instant je trouve pages assez limité (beaucoup plus que numbers c'est dire) et pour IOS je n'ai pas encore pris l'habitude des qq améliorations.


----------

